# Riddle Me This, John Chase . . . [Cypress Pointe Question]



## Vodo (May 12, 2006)

Hi John -

I've put a 2BR unit at Cypress Pointe on hold for some family members who have never experienced a timeshare resort before.  They're about to pay $323 per night for a 1BR at Saratoga Springs, so I'm trying to save them some money.  In any event, they're interested in seeing some photographs of CP, especially of the unit interior.  Can you point me toward such a thing, or do you have some you could e-mail to me?

Also, what is the sleep configuration of the second bedroom?  I remember it being very small and I seem to recall that there are no longer two twin beds in there, but I don't remember what it was changed to.

Thanks!

Cindy 
(vodo@ij.net)


----------



## Vodo (May 12, 2006)

I partially answered my own question by doing a web search and finding some upgrade photos on the Cypress Pointe website.

I do have another question though.  Did they do any rehabbing of the jacuzzis in the master suites when they did the refurb?  Also, I noticed in the series of upgrade process photos that the old tile counters in the kitchen were not changed; however, the other series of unit pictures shows what appears to be granite (or granite-like) countertops.  Can you tell me which buildings have which?

Thanks again!
Cindy


----------



## timeos2 (May 12, 2006)

See the link below for the latest pictures. 

The second bedroom still sleeps 2. There is a twin bed and a trundle bed (a bed that folds and stores underneath the twin) that can be used as a second twin or combined with the fixed twin as a king sized.  

The jacuzzi's have not been changed in the renovation work. They are true Jacuzzi brand in the master bedroom.  

Tour pictures


----------



## Vodo (May 12, 2006)

Thank you, John!

I think you answered my second post at the same time I was amending it to ask about granite counters.  I now note that the master bath in the link you sent also has granite.  I would definitely want to request whatever buildings have those countertops in the kitchen and bath (I don't know what this aversion I have to those tiled countertops is, but they really bug me!).

Thanks again, John!

Cindy


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 12, 2006)

*Grandevillas Pictures, Too.*

For the sake of completeness, you can click this link if you want to see exterior & interior pictures of Cypress Pointe Phase II (The Grandevillas). 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.


----------



## timeos2 (May 12, 2006)

Cindy - The units without the new granite do not have tile countertops - only tile on the walls.  The countertops themselves are formica.  The newer granite is the plan for all the units but won't be complete until the 2011 full unit renovation (yes, we are already planning that). 

Other work for 2011 that will keep CPR in top shape will be all new floor tiles, kitchen and bath cabinets and the "usual" fresh softgoods, carpet and new design touches.  When the 2004-2005 renovation was planned and funded the Board took the long term view. The funds will be there when the current look starts to show its age. We won't be seeing any 12 years of wear and tear on the units ever again as long as the plan is followed.  

And wait until this summer when the lobby is getting its first redesign since it was built in 1992 and the new Starbucks opens by the Volcano pool replacing the little snack bar/convenience store formerly in that space. It should be a spectacular first impression when its complete. Cypress Pointe Resort has a great location and the Board and management are serious about making it better all the time and competitive with even the newest resorts.  I'm very excited about the continuing positive changes.


----------



## Vodo (May 12, 2006)

timeos2 said:
			
		

> Cindy - The units without the new granite do not have tile countertops - only tile on the walls.  The countertops themselves are formica.  The newer granite is the plan for all the units but won't be complete until the 2011 full unit renovation (yes, we are already planning that).
> 
> Other work for 2011 that will keep CPR in top shape will be all new floor tiles, kitchen and bath cabinets and the "usual" fresh softgoods, carpet and new design touches.  When the 2004-2005 renovation was planned and funded the Board took the long term view. The funds will be there when the current look starts to show its age. We won't be seeing any 12 years of wear and tear on the units ever again as long as the plan is followed.
> 
> And wait until this summer when the lobby is getting its first redesign since it was built in 1992 and the new Starbucks opens by the Volcano pool replacing the little snack bar/convenience store formerly in that space. It should be a spectacular first impression when its complete. Cypress Pointe Resort has a great location and the Board and management are serious about making it better all the time and competitive with even the newest resorts.  I'm very excited about the continuing positive changes.


Thanks again, John, for all the info.  I'm thinking about the tile on the breakfast bar counter and around the jacuzzi.  I do recall formica for the main counters.  So how many units currently have granite?  Is it entire buildings or just a unit or two?  I guess what I'm trying to determine is what our chances are of getting one.

Also, do you know the specific date the Starbucks will open?  Our week on hold is the week of 6/2/06.  I suspect it may not be open by then.

One other question, if you don't mind:  The second bedroom in the unit we stayed in prior to the refurb had a door that led to the outside, even though I don't think it was ever intended to be a lockoff.  The family members I'm booking the week for have a 2-year-old and a 5-year-old and are a little uneasy with that aspect of the layout.  Do ALL of the 2BR units have that door on the secondary bedroom?  I didn't see it in the tour pictures, but I don't know how true to life that unit is in contrast to most of the other units.

I think it's wonderful that you guys have an active and ongoing renovation/maintenance program.  You have worked hard to regain your Gold Crown status and should be proud of the turnaround.   

Cindy


----------



## timeos2 (May 12, 2006)

Right now the number of units with granite is extremely limited. Drop me a private note and I'll see if there are any strings to pull to get you one for a special visit. Most of the units still have the original countertops.  

The original date for the new Starbucks/Cafe was late May but the process of permitting and design has delayed it - most likely to late summer  It will not be open in June for sure.  That door was a question the Board had as well. Turns out that fire code of 1992 required it and it cannot be sealed off now.  It is covered by a decorative window shade and locked but has to be able to open by code.  It apparently serves as the equivilent to an outside window for exit which that room does not offer. Since it opens to the hallway it has to be a functional door.  

It has been a real ride getting the resort back to and better than new but the owners have been very supportive and really seem to enjoy their time at CPR. I know I do whenever I'm there and feel like I'm home.


----------



## Vodo (May 13, 2006)

Thanks again, John.  I sent you a message this morning.  

Cindy


----------



## Texas Traveler (May 15, 2006)

Cindy-I don't remember our unit having an outside door in the 2nd bedroom.....

John-we're due for our second visit in July, can't wait!


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 15, 2006)

*And Another Thing [Cypress Pointe Question]*

We are in the process of buying an EEY Floating Diamond 3BR lock-off week at Cypress Pointe Resort At Lake Buena Vista. 

I am wondering whether we will be billed in the last quarter of each odd-number year for the following even-number year's maintenance fees (including reserves & taxes) -- or whether we will be billed every year for half the expected amount (since each year's exact amount is not known till the HOA-BOD budget gurus finish going over everything with fine-tooth combs & then add it all together & divvy it up into how much everybody owes). 

Along those same lines, is it possible to pay an estimated amount a year or so early, in order to make floating-week reservations more than 1 year ahead? 

All my timeshare resort experience to date has been based on 12-month cycles -- fixed-week, floating-week, & points.  It may take us a while to get the hang of EEY. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.


----------



## topdog (May 29, 2006)

I'm confused now.  Is Cypress Point phase II a separate project, or have different pools etc.  There seem to be some units at Cypress Point listed on TUG and ebay for sale, for low prices, which phase should I try to buy?  Also, when they refer to it as floating weeks 1-52, are they saying that all units in this resort(or 2 resorts?) float equally?  Why are the prices as low as they are, for a highly rated GC resort?  

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## topdog (May 29, 2006)

I just read the link that  Alan posted showing the 2 projects?  I guess you folks prefer the Cypress Point phase 1, correct?

Jim


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 29, 2006)

topdog said:
			
		

> I'm confused now.  Is Cypress Point phase II a separate project, or have different pools etc.  There seem to be some units at Cypress Point listed on TUG and ebay for sale, for low prices, which phase should I try to buy?  Also, when they refer to it as floating weeks 1-52, are they saying that all units in this resort(or 2 resorts?) float equally?  Why are the prices as low as they are, for a highly rated GC resort?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jim


OK, disregard anything I say that's different from what John Chase says, because he really knows his stuff & I just kind of follow along the best I can. 

Cypress Pointe Phase I & Cypress Pointe Phase II are 2 different side-by-side timeshare resorts, both built by the same timeshare company (SunTerra) & both mature enough now that they are no longer operated by SunTerra but by their respective owner-controlled HOAs.  Yet they both are still part of SunTerra's proprietary timeshare-club points system.  Both are dual affiliated with RCI & I-I.  Phase I & Phase II use the same check-in desk & clubhouse.  People staying at either phase get to use all the pools, amenities, recreational facilities, etc., at both phases. 

Phase I = Cypress Pointe Resort At Lake Buena Vista.  Phase 1 is Gold Crown.

Phase II = Cypress Pointe Grandevillas.  Phase 2 is Silver Crown. 

Both phases are on the floating weeks system, with 2 levels -- Diamond & Emerald.  Diamond-season owners get all the prime weeks.  Emerald-season owners get all the others.  Emerald owners can reserve a Diamond-season week, if available, for a fee.  Diamond owners can reserve an Emerald-season week, if available, at no extra charge. 

The eBay prices are low because Cypress Pointe & The Grandevillas are in the category of undiscovered gems.  From the perspective of an owner at both phases, I have to say that Cypress Pointe is like Rodney Dangerfield -- just don't get no respect. 

Phase II is a few years newer -- slightly larger condos, elevators in all the condo buildings, complete kitchens (minus dishwashers) in the 1BR "B" unit lock-offs, 2 pools, mini-golf on-site (for a fee).  Ownerships are 3BR, 2BR, 1BR, & various UDIs.  Both sides of the lock-off can be deposited for exchange.

Phase I is the original -- but is in newer condition because of recent extensive renovations & upgrades, with wi-fi throughout (for a fee), surround-sound big-screen TV, all-new furnishings, upgraded in-suite washer-dryer facilities, etc., that all are so good RCI awarded Gold Crown status once again.  Ownership comes in 1 flavor:  3BR lock-off.  The 1BR "B" units do not deposit for exchange.  Owners can deposit 3BR weeks or 2BR weeks, splitting the lock-off & using or renting out the 1BR component. 

If I've left anything out or gotten anything wrong, John Chase will straighten us out pretty soon. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 29, 2006)

*I Like'm Both.*




			
				topdog said:
			
		

> I guess you folks prefer the Cypress Point phase 1, correct?


We own at both phases -- every year at Phase II -- EEY at Phase I -- Floating Diamond all the way. 

I really, really like Phase 1. 

I love Phase 2. 

_NOTE_: The opinions expressed herein do not necessarily reflect the views of The Chief Of Staff. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## timeos2 (May 29, 2006)

topdog said:
			
		

> I'm confused now.  Is Cypress Point phase II a separate project, or have different pools etc.  There seem to be some units at Cypress Point listed on TUG and ebay for sale, for low prices, which phase should I try to buy?  Also, when they refer to it as floating weeks 1-52, are they saying that all units in this resort(or 2 resorts?) float equally?  Why are the prices as low as they are, for a highly rated GC resort?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jim



Lets see if I can clear it all up for you.

Cypress Pointe Resort - aka Phase 1 - is the original namesake for Cypress Pointe.  It has 8 buildings plus the Clubhouse.  It is operated by an independent Board of Directors with VRI as the onsite management.

Cypress Pointe Grande Villas - aka Phase 2 and Cypress Pointe II - is the second phase of Sunterra development within the total Cypress Pointe planned development area.  That overall planned development  also includes the Staybridge Suites, Bluetree (now Westgate Bluetree) Resort, the Country Inn & Suites, the shopping plaza and a few more I'm most likely forgetting. One of the important things to note is a very large area of land was included in the original plan and it resulted in a carefully laid out development that remains under the control of the master Association rather than the piecemeal, lot by lot development seen throughout most of Orlando. It is a mini-Disney type planned community (REALLY mini compared to the Disney land).  

Within that much larger boundary the two Cypress Pointe resorts are even more closely related.  Cypress Pointe Grande Villas is separately operated by it's own independent Board and also chose VRI for the day to day management. Each resort has it's own Board, manager and staff. But the two resorts do share the Clubhouse, which is home to the front desk, and all amenities at both resorts are available to guests/owners at the other through a comprehensive cross use agreement.  So the Clubhouse at CP1 is available to guests at CPII. The pools at CPII are available to guests at CPI. Same for all the other amenities such as the mini-golf, game room, exercise room activities, etc.  

The real difference between the two resorts are the units.  At CP1 each of the 168 units are in one of the 8, three story apartment buildings. At CPII there are also eight buildings, some 4 stories some 5 stories. A basic difference for all are that CPII has elevators in all 8 buildings - CP1 has stairs only in all 8 buildings. 

After that it is the setting and the interior units that define the two related resorts.  CP1 underwent a total unit renovation in 2004-5 to get every unit exactly alike and up to the original resort standards or better. It resulted in regaining a Gold Crown ranking within the RCI system based on guest ranking cards not a developer requested ranking.  Under the plans layed out in 2003 the resort will see a complete renovation/upgrade on a 7 year schedule going forward. The work on the 2011 renovation is already in the planning stage with a model unit largely completed.  

CPII is also undergoing renovations but in a more piecemeal way. As the units weren't quite as old the Board there feels they can handle the needed improvements in a cost effective way using that plan. Over time you will see those units also reflect a new, updated look.  I have seen those units recently and they also are very impressive. Right now CPII is ranked as a Silver Crown resort. 

The last part of your question is the toughest.  At CP1 the question of purchase is an easy one. Every sale is for a 3 bedroom, deeded unit that is is either Emerald (quiet) or Diamond season. The use of the highest demand times and most holidays are restricted from Emerald owners.  Diamond time can use any time of the year.  All weeks float. That means although you get a deed for, say, week 31 Unit 6801, you do not automatically get the use of that specific unit/week. Each owner must make an annual use request for the time they desire. No use time is ever automatically assigned. It is a pure float type resort. To complicate things just a bit you can also split your use weeks either into 3day/4day use and/or use the 1BR side separately from the 2BR side. It is a very flexible way to be a deeded week owner but not be tied to a specific use time or even unit size each year. 

CPII gets complicated as the units were sold in a variety of ways. They also were sold as deeded weeks but they could be 1, 2 or 3 bedroom units. Some were sold on a points based method but not within Club Sunterra. Some were deeded Club, some RTU and recently the new trust based Club system. You really have to research what is being offered and decide the value when dealing with CPII resales.  

If all that didn't make it clear here is a comparison chart that may nelp you sort it out.

As for pricing I can only guess. Both resorts had to have special assessments to get back on solid financial footing and get the needed work completed over the past few years. Both are now over 10 years old so there are original owners who may be looking at life changes that make selling an option. While I would hope to see resale prices going up right now there may still be some bargains to be had from the right seller. I do know that in 2006 CP1 will have over 95% of it's owners in a fully paid status in direct collections with the 5% remaining being rented to cover the fees. The resort is sold out and no more will ever be built so buying from another owner is the only way to get one of those deeded weeks. The Board at CP1 feels we have a plan to keep CP1 competitive in the Orlando market for decades to come and we have one of the premier locations in all of Orlando.  If you can't tell from this post I am very pleased with my ownership there and proud of the way the whole Cypress Pointe development has turned out.


----------



## topdog (May 29, 2006)

John and Alan,

Thank you both very much.  Can I also ask how easy it is to reserve a week there and how well it trades in RCI and II.  Thanks again

Jim


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 29, 2006)

*Cypress Pointe Reservations & Exchanges.*




			
				topdog said:
			
		

> Can I also ask how easy it is to reserve a week there and how well it trades in RCI and II.


When we bought at Cypress Pointe Phase I in 2002, it was with no thought of exchanging to go any other timeshare resort. And with our Diamond time, we've never had any trouble reserving an Emerald week.  (I don't know that we've ever vacationed in Orlando during Diamond season.)

Last year we split our Phase II lock-off so the kids could take a 2BR springtime vacation & we old folks could use the 1BR for our after-Christmas vacation.  We put off calling the reservation desk so long than when we got round to it, nothing was left for the week we wanted. 

We admired the creativity of the VRI folks in handling our request.  They said, "If you are willing to check in a day late, forfeiting 1 day of your 2005 timeshare week, you can check in January 1, 2006.  Then if there's a cancellation, we can change your check-in day back to December 31 & you can get your full 2005 week." 

We went for that, then called up every day for a couple of weeks & eventually got a cancellation allowing us to get a reservation for our full week, with December 31 check-in. 

As it happened, we weren't able to go to Florida that week after all, so we rented out our reserved 1BR week & went to a different Orlando timeshare resort a few weeks later on RCI _Last Call_.  So it goes. 

There is a risk with floating timeshare weeks of getting shut out entirely if we wait till too late in the year to make our reservation.  It's like a game of musical chairs.  Say there are 1,000 owners of 1,000 floating timeshare weeks.  As of January 1 all 1,000 weeks are available, but for some reason nobody requests reservations for any weeks in January through June.  Then on July 1, the full mob of 1,000 owners are all trying to get reservations for those 500 remaining timeshare weeks that year.  Any way you shake it, half of'm lose out -- even though they paid their maintenance fees, etc., in full.  (I believe they are entitled to have John Chase personally punch their _Tough Luck_ cards, however.) 

It's a real shame to see paid-for timeshare weeks go to waste like that, but I suppose it happens now & then. 

The upside of the floating-weeks system is flexibility, variability, & keeping our options open.  The downside is the risk of getting shut out if we dither & dillydally too long. 

As for exchanging our Cypress Pointe timeshare week(s) for something else, we've never tried that.  We got into timesharing in the 1st place by buying at Cypress Pointe with the idea of going there year after year.  We didn't even belong to RCI till later on when we bought an overseas timeshare specifically for doing timeshare exchanges -- & several years of paid-up RCI membership was part of the deal.  Once we were in RCI, we never deposited Cypress Pointe.  RCI didn't even know we owned at Cypress Pointe. 

That changed this year because we joined RCI Points last year.  We split our Phase II 3BR lock-off into its separate 2BR & 1BR components, rented out the 2BR condo, & deposited the 1BR into RCI Points via _Points For Deposit_.  How powerfully will that exchange?  Just fine.  Why?  Because points are points. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## timeos2 (May 30, 2006)

topdog said:
			
		

> John and Alan,
> 
> Thank you both very much.  Can I also ask how easy it is to reserve a week there and how well it trades in RCI and II.  Thanks again
> 
> Jim


When a resort is 100% float timing is everything for reservations. Any request made 10-15 months out will usually get what you want.  The one exception ight be Christmas week which, for some unknown reason as it is far from the best time to be in Orlando, "sells out" quickly each use year. 

As for trade value I've always had good luck with it the few times I have decided to trade. It got us two weeks in Branson (not a tough trade but one week became two so I was happy), Manhattan Club (twice) and Seapointe Carlsbad.  Except for those 4 trades we have always used our time at the resort over our 13 years of ownership.


----------



## topdog (May 30, 2006)

Wow!  Thanks to you folks, I'm in the process of  purchasing a diamond week at Cypress Pointe.  I'll let you know when it closes.  Looking forward to a visit this Oct or Nov, hopefully, if there are units still available by the time I close.  

 

Jim


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 30, 2006)

*We'll Look For You In The Volcano Pool.*




			
				topdog said:
			
		

> I'm in the process of  purchasing a diamond week at Cypress Pointe.


Outstanding!  Welcome to the club! 

Don't forget to sign up with the free Yahoo Group For Cypress Pointe I & II owners.  Even though both phases are covered, participation is typically much heavier from the Phase I HOA than Phase II's. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## pedro47 (May 30, 2006)

Is there an award John Chase and the others on the CYP HOA Board  can receive for bring this resort back to Gold Crown status?  That is one harding board.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 30, 2006)

*Special Award For Cypress Pointe Resort At Lake Buena Vista.*



			
				pedro47 said:
			
		

> Is there an award John Chase and the others on the CYP HOA Board  can receive for bring this resort back to Gold Crown status?


Yes. 

The award is given out by RCI.  It goes not to individuals, & not to HOAs.  It goes to top-quality timeshare resorts. 

It is called...  
RCI
_Gold Crown_
Resort​Congratulations to all who had a hand in making it happen. 
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Vodo (Jun 8, 2006)

John -

We ended up using the last couple of days of our family's time at Cypress Pointe (they had a minor emegency at home that necessitated an early return).  The unit was absolutely GREAT - beautifully decorated and updated to truly better than new condition!  I would have never even recognized it as being the same resort we visited prior to renovations!  You guys have done a wonderful job!

I also confirmed while there something that I've long suspected:  I'm a smaller, more intimate resort type of vacationer.  We had just completed a week in a 3BR at OLCC before we visited CP.  I had a MUCH nicer time at CP than I did at Orange Lake.  And I've always enjoyed Summer Bay more than OLCC or Vistana.  I sort of just figured that I liked Summer Bay so much that other resorts weren't as appealing, but now I think it's that I like smaller, more relaxing properties in general.

Anyhow, back to my original point, congratulations to you, your fellow Board members, and your management company on a wonderful turnaround.  We were extremely impressed and plan to book an exchange there soon.  

Cindy


----------



## topdog (Jul 24, 2006)

John and Alan:

I thought I'd better check in and let you guys know that my purchase at Cypress Pointe did not go thru.  It was through timeshare liquidators in North Carolina, which has been discussed on the buying threads.  Once this gets straightened out with my credit card company, I plan to look to purchase there again, from a more reputable source.  I'm embarassed I let this happen to me, but hopefully it will work out OK.

Jim


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 24, 2006)

topdog said:
			
		

> John and Alan:
> 
> I thought I'd better check in and let you guys know that my purchase at Cypress Pointe did not go thru.  It was through timeshare liquidators in North Carolina, which has been discussed on the buying threads.  Once this gets straightened out with my credit card company, I plan to look to purchase there again, from a more reputable source.  I'm embarassed I let this happen to me, but hopefully it will work out OK.
> 
> Jim



Jim - Sorry to hear you got caught up in that mess. Hopefully it will be straightened out soon.


----------



## Spence (Jul 29, 2006)

Seems to me that I answered this for you here, giving you the link to the points chart and telling you how to trade.

_Edited to remove quoted text of deleted post immediately above. --Cat_


----------



## JudyS (Jul 30, 2006)

Very interesting thread!  (I had overlooked it before.) Thanks for the great information, John & Alan!

I have never owned at Cypress Pointe, but I still feel a lot of affection for the resort.  Right around the time that I got into timesharing, there was an opportunity to buy spacebanked Cypress Pointe weeks (before RCI shut the sale of them down.)  I got 2 of those weeks, and used one to make my first timeshare trade ever -- back to Cypress Pointe.  (A 3 bedroom at Christmas.)  Now, RCI keeps pestering me to deposit "my Cypress Pointe" week, even though I don't own there -- they see that I had spacebanked weeks from there, and think I'm an owner.  (Sort of the reverse of your experience of owning but not having RCI realize it, Alan!) 

Cypress Pointe is a great resort!  Clean, great location, lovely rooms.  My only complaints -- the pool could have been warmer when we stayed there in the winter.   Also, the smaller side of the lock-offs in Phase 1 aren't one-bedrooms -- they aren't even studios.  They should be described as hotel units, especially since the combined bathroom/bedroom design means everyone in the unit can see the whole of the bathroom, which is a problem if unrelated people are sharing the unit. 

Overall, though, excellant resort!  Tons of space in the 3 bedrooms. 

John, I have a question about rentals at this resort.  First, are the rental units that I see at www.hotelkingdom.com that "5% of units used as rentals" that you mentioned?  Second, are you aware that RCI is letting Cypress Pointe units go for basically nothing on SkyAuction? (SkyAuction has other Orlando resorts for rent cheap, but almost none of those other resorts have the quality of Cypress Pointe.)   SkyAuction now has a class of timeshare rentals going for even less than their Ready, Set, Go auctions.  Ready, Set, Go was in the $200-$300 range; their new "Getawayweeks" are in the $100-$200 range, with $100 of free gift certificates for food or travel thrown in.  This really has the potential to undercut the resort's own rentals, owner's private rentals, and owners who want to sell.  

Cypress Pointe's MF are what -- $680 a year?  I really feel it's unfair for RCI to get those weeks by making owners think they'll get good trades for their "Gold Crown week", then offer them nothing and rent the week out when the owner gives up and lets their week expire.


----------



## lawgs (Jul 30, 2006)

judy 

using skyauction we just got a week at cypresse pointe in a three bedroom in september for a price similar to what we used to get EV last year when they were first introduced, might as well enjoy them while we can, there are  no guarantees that RCI inventory on skyauction will always be there....

used to see HGVC and Orange Lake there, but Vistana seems to be the only one of that group left now...


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 31, 2006)

JudyS said:
			
		

> John, I have a question about rentals at this resort.  First, are the rental units that I see at www.hotelkingdom.com that "5% of units used as rentals" that you mentioned?  Second, are you aware that RCI is letting Cypress Pointe units go for basically nothing on SkyAuction? (SkyAuction has other Orlando resorts for rent cheap, but almost none of those other resorts have the quality of Cypress Pointe.)   SkyAuction now has a class of timeshare rentals going for even less than their Ready, Set, Go auctions.  Ready, Set, Go was in the $200-$300 range; their new "Getawayweeks" are in the $100-$200 range, with $100 of free gift certificates for food or travel thrown in.  This really has the potential to undercut the resort's own rentals, owner's private rentals, and owners who want to sell.
> 
> Cypress Pointe's MF are what -- $680 a year?  I really feel it's unfair for RCI to get those weeks by making owners think they'll get good trades for their "Gold Crown week", then offer them nothing and rent the week out when the owner gives up and lets their week expire.



As a resort and an owner there is nothing we can do about the RCI rentals.  Once the fees are paid in full - and for over 95% of the weeks at CPR thats the case - what the owners that paid those fees decide to do with that time is up to them. The resort has been paid so it is out of the picture.  That wouldn't be the 5% that is still delinquent by the way. Those weeks are rented by VRI for the Association and they do all they can to maximize, not minimize, that income.  At the end of the year it is applied to all delinquent accounts and credited back to those owners thus reducing overall bad debt.  We hopr to see 3% or less bad debt in 2006.  Those weeks are never given to RCI so they cannot be the weeks RCI / Skyauction is renting.  

Hotel Kingdoms inventory seems to come from one of our 3 really large owners (500+ weeks).  Again the fees have been paid so if thats how they want to rent the time thats the owners choice. 

If these rentals were available all the time or for every use period it could be trouble. But they are occasional and may never show up again so no one can depend on those sources.  Since someone is paying the full fare why would they continue to let them rent for less?  It seems to be a one time issue and we probably won't see it happen again.  

Because of these two threads I have been looking at Skyauction myself. I needed some Fairfield time later this year which I was able to find using my FF points but, after checking, also see at Skyauction for much less than my FF points represent.  Guess I know which method to use to make THAT reservation!  As always find the best deal however it may be offered and use it. If Skyauction has lower rates I'm going to use them and save my points /weeks for something else.  It saves me money so why complain?  As for the rentals at CPR we have a history of RCI utilization of the high 90 percentiles. A few weeks at a discount for someone isn't going to change that.  The first  couple weeks of September are the slowest of the year so  they have a few to sell off so be it.


----------



## JudyS (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks for the information, John.  (I also made some comments about RCI versus II on the other thread.) 

So, what outlet does CP use for its own rentals?


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 1, 2006)

JudyS said:
			
		

> So, what outlet does CP use for its own rentals?



VRI markets them in print, on their website, at the resort and, if there are a lot, has been known to wholesale some off.  Since 2002 we haven't had enough to wholesale so it's been the VRI marketing for us.


----------



## JudyS (Aug 1, 2006)

timeos2 said:
			
		

> VRI markets them in print, on their website, at the resort and, if there are a lot, has been known to wholesale some off.  Since 2002 we haven't had enough to wholesale so it's been the VRI marketing for us.


Oh, right!  I forgot that VRI markets rooms at its resorts.  Thanks for the information!


----------



## riu girl (Aug 6, 2006)

Sorry - slightly OT 
From reading this thread it looks like  the one bedroom units at CPGV (the 524 sq. ft. units) offer a mini-kitchen?
Can someone please tell me what appliances are in this kitchen type?

Thank you


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 6, 2006)

*Mini-Kitchen At Phase 1 -- Complete Kitchen At The Grandevillas.*




			
				riu girl said:
			
		

> Sorry - slightly OT
> From reading this thread it looks like  the one bedroom units at CPGV (the 524 sq. ft. units) offer a mini-kitchen?
> Can someone please tell me what appliances are in this kitchen type?
> 
> Thank you


The 1BR lock-off "B" units at Cypress Pointe Grandevillas have _complete_ kitchens, lacking only dishwasher. 

When we're there, however, there is an automatic dishwasher that kicks in whenever the kitchen sink fills up with dirty dishes. 

It's me. 

Same goes whenever we're at our dinky 35-foot non-traveling CoachMen travel trailer at Port Delmarva. 

The Chief Of Staff finds it extremely convenient. 
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virgina, USA.​


----------



## riu girl (Aug 6, 2006)

Thank you for the info.  From the pics I have seen it looks like a lovely resort.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 6, 2006)

*Glad We Lucked Into The Grandevillas.*




			
				riu girl said:
			
		

> Thank you for the info.  From the pics I have seen it looks like a lovely resort.


Cypress Pointe Grandevillas is outstanding -- no doubt about it.  And it's only Silver Crown. 

And if you think The Grandevillas is nice, check out Cypress Pointe Resort At Lake Buena Vista ( Phase I ) right across the street.  It's Gold Crown, with wi-fi & everything. 
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## riu girl (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks for the link.  It looks incredible also.


----------



## topdog (Sep 17, 2006)

John:

I finally got my credit card company to credit back the charge on the fraudulent transaction from July.  I am looking again to purchase at Cypress Pointe.  I was looking at the CP website at the resale listings by current owners who want to sell, and some of these show a contract number.  Do you know if VRI would be able to handle the transfer of ownership to me without need for a third party escrow?


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 17, 2006)

topdog said:
			
		

> John:
> 
> I finally got my credit card company to credit back the charge on the fraudulent transaction from July.  I am looking again to purchase at Cypress Pointe.  I was looking at the CP website at the resale listings by current owners who want to sell, and some of these show a contract number.  Do you know if VRI would be able to handle the transfer of ownership to me without need for a third party escrow?



VRI does not handle transfers. They only make the change in ownership based on the new deed filed with the County. If you trust your seller you can draw up & record the deed yourself (I think they even have an on line way to do it) and only pay the cost of the recording and the transfer fee ($75) due.  Thats less than the $299-$399 most closing companies charge.


----------



## topdog (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks again John.  Do you know yet what the assessments will be for 2007, and are any more special assessments planned at this time?

Jim


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 18, 2006)

topdog said:
			
		

> Thanks again John.  Do you know yet what the assessments will be for 2007, and are any more special assessments planned at this time?
> 
> Jim



For 2007 the average week will pay $765. including taxes. I say average as the taxes are assessed on each building individually so the bottom line can vary up to $10 either way based on the deeded week you own. 

Barring any unplanned emergencies or natural diasters we believe we are done with special assessments and have in place a financial plan for stable fees for at least the next 10 years (we have actually planned it out for 30 years).  That isn't to say fees won't rise but that it will be reasonable and the results will be a resort that continues to improve.  Nothing can ever be 100% certain, and we were surprised by the roof issues last time we thought we had reached this point, but the plan is solid and the numbers conservative so the Board believes we are in fact able to say this will work out.  If planning counts we have put in the effort needed to indentify everything that has to be done over the next 30 years and backed into the collections needed to accomplish that work.


----------

